# openoffice.org-3 from ports fails on 8.1-RELEASE



## Doug (Feb 8, 2011)

Hello 

I am trying to build OpenOffice 3 from editors/openoffice.org-3


```
make -DWITHOUT_GNOME
make install
```

In the "*make install*" step it errors with the errors below.


```
pkg_info | grep gobject-introspection
gobject-introspection-0.6.14 Generate interface introspection data for GObject libraries
```

Thanks in advance - any pointers on how to build openoffice.org-3 without all the java etc would be helpful.


```
checking for valac... /usr/local/bin/valac
checking for pkg-config... /usr/local/bin/pkg-config
checking pkg-config is at least version 0.9.0... yes
checking for GLIB... yes
checking for gobject-introspection... configure: error: You need to have gobject-introspection >= 0.9.0 installed to build libgee
===>  Script "configure" failed unexpectedly.
Please report the problem to [email]kwm@FreeBSD.org[/email] [maintainer] and attach the
"/usr/ports/devel/libgee/work/libgee-0.6.0/config.log" including the output
of the failure of your make command. Also, it might be a good idea to provide
an overview of all packages installed on your system (e.g. an `ls
/var/db/pkg`).
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/libgee.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/dconf.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/gconf2.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/gconf2.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/editors/openoffice.org-3.
# pwd
/usr/ports/editors/openoffice.org-3
```


----------



## rusty (Feb 8, 2011)

Any reason for using devel/gobject-introspection-0.6.14? The current version in ports is 0.9.12


----------

